
Show HN: Dockerweb, connect a web-page to a Docker container - hotdogknight
https://github.com/simon-engledew/dockerweb
======
dkroy
This is actually pretty impressive, and is one of those why didn't I think of
this products. Good work!

~~~
hotdogknight
It's more of a solution looking for a problem than a product :)

It's a cool toy, but I don't really know what to do with it.

------
royletron
This is crazy useful. We have been spending all morning messing about with
Alpine instances to see what they can do!

~~~
hotdogknight
Glad you are finding it useful!

